# Lionel 0 & 027 track



## greyhound (Jan 4, 2009)

Is there a 027 radius track that is equal to an 031 or054
0 guage track. If so what are their no's?
Thanks, Greyhound


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

There are no curves in "O-27" to match standard "O". There is a difference in pin diameters, as well as tie heights to contend with. If you need a larger radius curve, your choices are to get standard "O" or the 42" radius curves for "O-27" track. All Lionel products will run on standard "O" (31" radius) but not all run on "O-27" unless specified by the catalog. They can be "made" to work together by crimping standard "O" track to fit the smaller "O-27" pins, but would advise you to run either or. The cost of the track is similar in both sizes. Hope this helps.

Carl.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

greyhound said:


> Is there a 027 radius track that is equal to an 031 or054
> 0 guage track. If so what are their no's?
> Thanks, Greyhound


The largest curve you can get for the O/27 track is 54, that is for Lionel tube track.
The O/72 is the taller O track.

The O/54 curve mates with the smaller O/27.

O and O/27 difference.









Like mentioned the pin holes are different, also the height is taller in the O. For the shorter in height O/27.....54 is the most they have in a curve radius.
But you can shim up the O/27 to mate to the O.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

big ed said:


> The largest curve you can get for the O/27 track is 54, that is for Lionel tube track.
> The O/72 is the taller O track.
> 
> The O/54 curve mates with the smaller O/27.
> ...


Actually Ed, you can get 42" radius curves in the O-27 pin/tie config. http://www.traindoctor.com/webstore/shopexd.asp?id=2600 However, the 54" radius is only for standard O. The only other choice would be going to Gargraves or Fast-track.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Kwikster said:


> Actually Ed, you can get 42" radius curves in the O-27 pin/tie config. http://www.traindoctor.com/webstore/shopexd.asp?id=2600 However, the 54" radius is only for standard O. The only other choice would be going to Gargraves or Fast-track.


I have them on my layout. You are mistaken.
54" in the O/27 size is the largest curve you can get.

From the same link you posted, look they sell them,

http://www.traindoctor.com/webstore/shopexd.asp?id=2601


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

OOOPPPPPSSSSSS!!!! Missed it, sorry.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Kwikster said:


> All Lionel products will run on standard "O" (31" radius) but not all run on "O-27" unless specified by the catalog.


Uhh... not really! Many of the newer products require 54" and even 72" curves. You actually have to shop some to find a current Lionel product that runs on O31 curves nowadays.


----------



## plandis (Oct 5, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Uhh... not really! Many of the newer products require 54" and even 72" curves. You actually have to shop some to find a current Lionel product that runs on O31 curves nowadays.


I was just going to say that!


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Uhh... not really! Many of the newer products require 54" and even 72" curves. You actually have to shop some to find a current Lionel product that runs on O31 curves nowadays.


Which is why I also specified "*unless specified by the catalog*" but generally, post war stuff was either O-27 or O-31. I find it strange, the Lionel Challengers and Bigboy's had such dramatic differences in trackage needs. Being O-31 and O-72 respectively.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I guess my point is the catalog specifies those requirements for a majority of the products!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I wonder if we helped Greyhound or confused him more?
He never answered his post.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I vote "confused him more".


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I vote "confused him more".



Well, he did log on today around 12:56pm and left, said nothing?

I vote confused too.


----------



## greyhound (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi Guys,
Could not respond right away. What I did find was 042 
by Lionel, is available from www.modeltrainstuff.com
At $2.19 a section.
Thanks for your help, Greyhound


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

If you want the 54" stuff, I can assure you it exists. 

Lionel Wide Radius O54 Curved Track O27


----------



## greyhound (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi Guys,
Tried to attach a photo of where I wanted to use the 042 or 054
027 guage tracks,but could not do it. Comming off the the switch
and going out I have the regular curved track, maybe I need to
put a 1/2 straight or full straight before the switch.
Greyhound


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Try this thread: How to post pictures

That's how to post pictures here.


----------



## SteveC (Feb 13, 2012)

I have O-27 track in 27, 34, 42, 54 and 72" curves. Some are K-line and Marx, but they are O-27 size.

Steve


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

SteveC said:


> I have O-27 track in 27, 34, 42, 54 and 72" curves. Some are K-line and Marx, but they are O-27 size.
> 
> Steve


You don't have Lionel 72" in O/27.

It must be K Line?
After a little researching,
Yes, K line made 72" in O/27 tube track,


http://www.legacykline.com/apps/kl/catalog.html?useraction=item&p_item_type=Track&p_oem_sku=K-0226

Thanks Steve I never knew that.
Do you have any?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

K-Line made the 72" track and Marx made the 34" track. Lionel made the 27", 42", and 54" sizes.


----------



## SteveC (Feb 13, 2012)

I have one full circle of the O-72 in O-27 size, my O-54 I think is also K-line, at least one circle. I have lots of Lionel and K-line O-42, and quite a lot of Marx O-34 I wish I had purchased more of the K-line O-72 & O-54 when I did, but that's the way it goes. I still like the size of the O-27 rail better. It matches up with the Ross switches so I may just bite the bullet and get some of them. I still want at least one loop without switches for my pre-war units and to be able to run trains with less attention needed.

Steve


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

K-Line may have made 54" track, I know Lionel did.


----------

